# S-PaSS - for travelers to acess LGU's policies & submit required documents.



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Gov't launches S-PaSS
SOURCE: Gov't launches S-PaSS

S-PaSS Website
SOURCE: S-PaSS


----------

